# Spitfire Birthday - 5th March



## Spitfan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Guys:

Last 5th March was 71 birthday of the Spitfire. 
The Spitfire Prototype first flight was on 5th march 1936.

To celebrate this here I post some Sounds / Videos of one of the most beautifull aircraft of all times.

Enjoy and feel the power  


Want to hear and see Merlin´s and Griffon´s Spitfires ?

Try this :

One Merlin Spitfire:
Spitfire Sound
http://www.spitfire.dk/spit_9.mp3

Three Merlin Spitfires 2 M Vb 1 Mk XVI in formation:
http://www.spitfire.dk/merlfb.mp3

A Mk XIV Griffon Spitfire:
http://www.spitfire.dk/griffb.mp3

And now see this: 
A Mk IX doing a Cuban Eight
http://www.spitfire.dk/Mk16.wmv

3 Griffon and 1 Merlin Spitfires passing:
http://www.spitfire.dk/4xGriffon.wmv

Here's an example of what a Mk XIV with clipped wings can do:
http://www.spitfire.dk/SpitfireMkXIVrolling.wmv


----------

